# LGD 4033



## ThaiClinch (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm interested in SARMS after recently coming across them. It's something I know very little about however so wanted to ask some questions regarding LGD 4033. I'm looking to aid my bulking and strength gains.

Are there any known side effects? Hair loss? Liver issues? Aggression? Etc

What is the recommended dosage a day and for what length of a cycle?

Are they shown to effect natural production of test after a cycle? Is this a permanent issue if so?

Most importantly, if I was to go ahead and buy, what websites would you guys recommend in the UK? What brands are the real deal?

From what I've read this website has been mentioned a fair bit:

http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/sarm-lgd-4033/ but would liquid be better?

Excuse my lack of knowledge, this is very new to me so any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Why not buy from JW, they have a good rep.


----------



## ThaiClinch (Feb 24, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Why not buy from JW, they have a good rep.


 I probably will go with that product unless anyones had no results from it.

I just want to get some advice on some things before I pull the trigger as I'm a virgin %)


----------



## Quard (Oct 14, 2017)

ThaiClinch said:


> I'm interested in SARMS after recently coming across them. It's something I know very little about however so wanted to ask some questions regarding LGD 4033. I'm looking to aid my bulking and strength gains.
> 
> Are there any known side effects? Hair loss? Liver issues? Aggression? Etc
> 
> ...


 This article: / helped me alot to understand LGD and learn the basics. Maby you can start there?


----------

